# Good deals on Merino Wool base layers?



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm looking to try some Merino wool for a base layer instead of the synthetic stuff I have been using. Where are some good places to get some deals on it? I've searched around a little bit and it seems like Serra Trading Post has some decent deals. Anyone have any other recommendations? 

Thanks!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Tincup69 said:


> I'm looking to try some Merino wool for a base layer instead of the synthetic stuff I have been using. Where are some good places to get some deals on it? I've searched around a little bit and it seems like Serra Trading Post has some decent deals. Anyone have any other recommendations?
> 
> Thanks!


STP is one of the best places to look.

The Ibex site also has an Outlet page with closeouts


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Backcounrty. They have sorts fo great deals on stoic stuff. Merino rocks. Hard to wear synthetic after wearing it.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Sports Basement has the Helly Hansen Wool / Hollow Polypropylene base layer for $48. Usually, the cheapest I see for wool is around $60.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm a huge proponent of good quality Merino, and my closet/gear bag has Icebreaker, i/o bio, Smartwool, etc. from our local STP and places like backcountry.com And not to get off topic or be a Debbie Downer, but my favorite baselayer is a "dreaded" poly Craft t-shirt. For some reason it does not stink nor won't stink, and it dries about 10 times faster than my thinnest Merino. As for staying warm when wet, well, it never gets wet because it's so thin and wicks to the next layer.....which is always Merino (often a 260g item). Craft makes a cold weather base layer and a base layer for super hot weather (it's the layer you often see racers wearing even when their jerseys are unzipped. The Craft base layer is so good it almost gives polyester a good name. Nah, it's not that good.  But it is good enough that I returned two smartwool base layers to backcountry.com last week. It's worth checking out if purchased from a place with a great return policy.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Men's by Patagonia


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Be warned, while it works Stoic is not the quality of Ibex, Icebreaker, I/O Bio or Patagonia. My Patagonia merino base is even more comfortable than Ibex, though not quite as warm as it's thinner and generally a better weight for cycling unless it's below freezing. Own all 5 brands, 0% fleece, it all got given away but having dogs makes fleece and it's attraction to hair a very bad thing.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

abegold said:


> Be warned, while it works Stoic is not the quality of Ibex, Icebreaker, I/O Bio or Patagonia. My Patagonia merino base is even more comfortable than Ibex, though not quite as warm as it's thinner and generally a better weight for cycling unless it's below freezing. Own all 5 brands, 0% fleece, it all got given away but having dogs makes fleece and it's attraction to hair a very bad thing.


Yaz, but you can often steal stoic jerseys for under 25 bucks. Might not be quite as nice as the likes of patagucci, ibex and ice breaker however that latter will run you 3x or more $$$.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

abegold said:


> Be warned, while it works Stoic is not the quality of Ibex, Icebreaker, I/O Bio or Patagonia. My Patagonia merino base is even more comfortable than Ibex, though not quite as warm as it's thinner and generally a better weight for cycling unless it's below freezing. Own all 5 brands, 0% fleece, it all got given away but having dogs makes fleece and it's attraction to hair a very bad thing.


I have tried some of the wool blend base layers. Nowhere near as effective as 100% merino or as comfortable.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Goodwill has treated me well for the past 5 yrs. 
Now have collected 8 100% merinos for about $60 total.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Call all the local outdoors stores in your area and ask about their specials/coupons. Many stores send out coupons for a percentage off retail if you're part of their mailing list, have random sales over weekends, or have customer appreciation nights for those people on the mailing list where there is a discount. If the employee you talk to has worked at the store for a year or two (or longer) they will know when the sales typically happen and if you ask nicely they might share the inside info. There are also seasonal clearances for getting rid of that season's styles/colors in preparation for the new stuff. Unfortunately for you fall clearances rarely happen as the fall/holiday season is the best time for business at those stores and clearances are not needed. Also check the clearance racks, at the stores I have worked in it is not uncommon to find merino there. 

Also, if you buy at a local store, if you are buying a lot of stuff at once you can probably ask for a discount on your entire purchase. At the stores I have worked at if you're buying about $700+ in gear the store will give about 15-20% off the entire purchase. If you are personable and engage in conversation about outdoors stuff with the employees you are more likely to be treated well and given a good discount. So if you need some other winter gear or are buying holiday gifts you can save some money that way. Or you could just do a group buy with your friends and just send one person in to get everything on the list and then everyone gets a good deal.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

SDKmann said:


> Call all the local outdoors stores in your area and ask about their specials/coupons. Many stores send out coupons for a percentage off retail if you're part of their mailing list, have random sales over weekends, or have customer appreciation nights for those people on the mailing list where there is a discount. If the employee you talk to has worked at the store for a year or two (or longer) they will know when the sales typically happen and if you ask nicely they might share the inside info. There are also seasonal clearances for getting rid of that season's styles/colors in preparation for the new stuff. Unfortunately for you fall clearances rarely happen as the fall/holiday season is the best time for business at those stores and clearances are not needed. Also check the clearance racks, at the stores I have worked in it is not uncommon to find merino there.
> 
> Also, if you buy at a local store, if you are buying a lot of stuff at once you can probably ask for a discount on your entire purchase. At the stores I have worked at if you're buying about $700+ in gear the store will give about 15-20% off the entire purchase. If you are personable and engage in conversation about outdoors stuff with the employees you are more likely to be treated well and given a good discount. So if you need some other winter gear or are buying holiday gifts you can save some money that way. Or you could just do a group buy with your friends and just send one person in to get everything on the list and then everyone gets a good deal.


15-20% is not much when STP and the company outlet/closeout prices are 30-60% off. It does limit the selection, though.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

No, its not much but when you're talking about 15-20% off an entire purchase for no reason other than buying things you were going to buy anyways its not a bad deal. You can get far more off the MSRP at outdoors stores through the other routes I mentioned.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

If you do the STP thang, go sign up for their daily deal, it will introduce you to additional % off by email. This may or may not apply to that smartwool base layer (their sleeveless are nice), or that ibex as examples, but in the last 3 weeks they both/many were applicable -one time or another. I try to never pay the straight percentage off at STP.
When you have done your shopping (merino scrounges for me certainly), then I sign off their mailing list -deal notifier. ( I spent $28 - $38 on the SW, and Ibex. And yes their merino is nice;weave, construction.)


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Great advice here guys, thank you! I ended up ordering a few things from STP, I can see myself spending a lot of money there.


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

Depending on your location and whether or not there is one nearby, don't be above checking out a TJ Maxx store for this stuff too. My local TJ Maxx has supplied me with various wool products from Icebreakers, Helly Hansen, Bridgedale, and Smartwool; all at dirt cheap prices. 

My most recent purchase was Icebreakers merino wool cycling socks for $2.99 a pair and Keen merino wool liner socks for $2.99 a pair as well. I saw some merino layering tops last time I was there for something like $9.99, but I'm not in the market for them so I don't remember the brand. I've been buying cycling/outdoor gear from them for years, so I just keep checking back once a month or so to see whats new or marked down for fast closeout.


----------



## Jinxy (Aug 1, 2010)

I have Smartwool & Ibex but prefer LL Bean merino as you can order "tall" sizing. Every bit as nice as the others and less $. The Smartwool tops feel short to me - especially on a bike.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

If you want really short-on-bike feel try Icebreaker. My favorite piece is a long sleeve 1/4 zip 260 weight Icebreaker and I feel like pulling it down to get a little more room. I'm under 6 feet with normal torso. But seeing as how it's my "90% garment" I must not care. :thumbsup:


Jinxy said:


> I have Smartwool & Ibex but prefer LL Bean merino as you can order "tall" sizing. Every bit as nice as the others and less $. The Smartwool tops feel short to me - especially on a bike.


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

Sierra Trading Post - Great Deals. Great Brands..

Lots of closeout stuff, 2nds, and selection. Last week they had awesome sales on baselayer lines..

Look for the coupon code.. they normally have 20% off..


----------



## ferntree (Nov 15, 2012)

REI has sale right now. Got some smart wool. I love merino!


----------



## ALBM (Jan 16, 2012)

You might want to check some web sites geared towards runners, lots of stuff out there if you know where to look.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I just picked up some long sleeve merino t shirts from Costco for $20 a piece. imported fabric but sewn in Canada! A rarity these days.


----------



## jleeasc (Nov 13, 2012)

LL Bean looks good and gets good reviews. Offers lightweight and midweights. Tall size offering is also a plus. Can't beat their guarantee. 90$ for top and bottom with free shipping.


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

Check the On-One UK website. Last time I checked, they were having sale all most of their Merino stuff.


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk HD


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

Costco.


----------



## keepbalanced (Dec 8, 2012)

shiggy said:


> I have tried some of the wool blend base layers. Nowhere near as effective as 100% merino or as comfortable.


I completely agree. With 100% Merino Wool you really do get what you pay for. For most good quality 100% merino wool it is around $100. But I found a hunting company called Kuiu that sells exclusively online at wholesale prices. Their's is $80 dollars and it has worked so well for me. Really top of the line product, and at a good price. You should check them out.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

+1 costco. its a merino layer base layer top by paragonoutdoors.com


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

bapski said:


> +1 costco. its a merino layer base layer top by paragonoutdoors.com


My mom bought one of those Costco "merino" shirts. They are polyester with 15 or 20% wool. Not enough wool to matter.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

shiggy said:


> My mom bought one of those Costco "merino" shirts. They are polyester with 15 or 20% wool. Not enough wool to matter.


good enough for me. havent had to use arm warmers


----------



## Jinxy (Aug 1, 2010)

Costco near me sells 1/4 zip merino tops for $24.99. Kirkland Signature brand, 100% extra fine merino wool. As nice as my Smartwool, might even be cut a tad longer. Nice stuff.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Jinxy said:


> Costco near me sells 1/4 zip merino tops for $24.99. Kirkland Signature brand, 100% extra fine merino wool. As nice as my Smartwool, might even be cut a tad longer. Nice stuff.


Double check the labels


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

These are very expensive but they're awesome. I don't think you will regret buying them. In fact I bet you will never want to wear any of your other gear because these are so nice.

The finest 100% merino base layers made for cycling | Rapha

Winter version.

100% merino roll neck base layer for winter cycling | Rapha

It's cheaper if you buy a bundle.

Base Layer 3 pack | Rapha


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

I recently bought the stoic 200 baselayer from backcounty. I got it on sale, its still on sale but looks like it has gone up $10.

So far I have been happy with it. I have only ridden with it once and had to take it off not too far into the ride because it was so warm. I wore it with a t shirt yesterday while fishing. Did a great job, kept me plenty warm while standing in a high elevation stream on an overcast and damp day.


----------



## Jinxy (Aug 1, 2010)

Shiggy - I looked at the label as I typed it then - and again now. 100% extra fine merino wool. Made in China. Kirkland Signature label, $24.99 at Costco and nice. I've seen their blended stuff too - not for me. Gotta watch what you buy there.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Jinxy said:


> Shiggy - I looked at the label as I typed it then - and again now. 100% extra fine merino wool. Made in Canada. Kirkland Signature label, $24.99 at Costco and nice. I've seen their blended stuff too - not for me. Gotta watch what you buy there.


i dont seem to remember seeing a KIRKLAND branded merino wool there.. i did see the one from paradox outdoors ill check costco again and see if i can find the KIRKLAND brand.

its paradoxoutdoors.com...and yup shiggy is right its 84% polyester, 11% merino wool, 5% spandex. . . thought its good enough though since i did not have to use my arm warmers as what i mentioned earlier.


----------



## Von Gruber (Dec 10, 2012)

Cosco had some tops and bottoms for 20 and 25 each. I liked them for 45 bucks!


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

One of my 2 Stoic jerseys already has a hole in it and it's not even from getting poked. By far the thinnest merino shirt I
own.


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

abegold said:


> One of my 2 Stoic jerseys already has a hole in it and it's not even from getting poked. By far the thinnest merino shirt I
> own.


I agree they are pretty thin, though they are really a base layer and not a jersey. Curious which did you get the 150 or 200. The 200 is tshirt thin, so not too bad IMO. All in all been happy with mine so far.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

mattnmtns said:


> I agree they are pretty thin, though they are really a base layer and not a jersey. Curious which did you get the 150 or 200. The 200 is tshirt thin, so not too bad IMO. All in all been happy with mine so far.


Think it's the merino bliss shirt. Doesn't even get worn much compaired to other merino shirts.


----------



## keepbalanced (Dec 8, 2012)

limba said:


> These are very expensive but they're awesome. I don't think you will regret buying them. In fact I bet you will never want to wear any of your other gear because these are so nice.
> 
> The finest 100% merino base layers made for cycling | Rapha
> 
> ...


these look nice but one thing they are missing is a front zipper to dump heat when climbing, then zip it back up for the downhill. Or do they have a top with that but i just missed it?


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

The links I posted were for base layers. They make merino jerseys with zippers. They don't have any base layers with zippers.


----------



## parkyrides (Dec 19, 2010)

Subscribed loving Marino wool products 
this winter.


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

Abigailjpw said:


> crock pot parts mp3 player cheap ..................senora proof reading courses





enanciaws said:


> [isabelmarantsneaker............... arrange form


Reported.
The best thing to with spam? Slice it up into thin pieces and throw on the griddle searing both sides. Then throw it away.


----------



## Gunnar-man (Mar 21, 2008)

bapski said:


> i dont seem to remember seeing a KIRKLAND branded merino wool there.. i did see the one from paradox outdoors ill check costco again and see if i can find the KIRKLAND brand.
> 
> its paradoxoutdoors.com...and yup shiggy is right its 84% polyester, 11% merino wool, 5% spandex. . . thought its good enough though since i did not have to use my arm warmers as what i mentioned earlier.


I too have gone all merino and dumped my dri-fit/clima-dry/polyester jerseys and have found prices to be crazy expensive at most stores and online.
I have bought some short sleeved off Jensons at ~40bucks each. Also have two long sleeved ones from Costco and the labels say 100% merino. They are branded "True North" and I think they were around $25 cdn.

I also got burned by buying what I thought was a 100% merino long sleeved from MEC (Canada's REI) and couldnt figure out why it started to get funky after wearing it when all my other merino jerseys can go multiple days with no smell. Sure enough, it is a poly-wool blend. My Costco jerseys have remained funk-free after multiple days of wearing so I believe the label is correct at 100% merino.

MEC does have other long sleeved 100% wool jerserys with a front zipper for around $65 cdn but that might be cost prohibitive if shipping into the US?


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

The knit/weave and weight of a Merino garment makes a big difference too -whether you are looking for thin base or shirt, up to a thick jersey or sweater.  

If I can get Ibex, Smartwool, Icebreaker, Swobo, and many, many others on sale -then I jump on them (the wool, not sheep). Every weave is different -so actually hold-up & look , feel that particular weight. Quality Merino cared for, biked w and thrashed, will still last an incredibly LONG, LONG, time.

As of latest: Ibis/Icebreaker -light to mid base, pocket&zip jerseys $40 -$60. You could probably find some quality light base, short&long sleeve for a wee bit less, Smartwools I see often on sale.


----------



## Jinxy (Aug 1, 2010)

My local Costco has 100% Merino tops again: Kirkland Signature, 1/4 zip, 100% extra fine merino, woolmark certified, $19.99. I wore 3 of these through last winter and they're great. They've survived half a dozen gentle washings with Ivory Snow - same way I treat my other woolies. Flat dry. Mine still fit fine and show little wear. Good stuff & great price! Don't confuse with their blended tops - these are 100% Merino wool.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I just picked up a couple of long sleeved 100% merino T shirts. Nice and light, sewn in Canada and only $20 CDN. If it gets cooler I can double up. If I rip one I won't cry like I would with a $60+ jersey.


----------

